# How do breeders manage...



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

...with 100+ rabbits? I know some of you probably have that many or more rabbits, how the heck do you manage it? Especially if it's just you and your family running it? Like how do you manage to keep all the cages clean? Pay for feed? Pay for vets bills? Make sure their all handled? Make sure they get out time? Make surethey areall healthy? Why do you feel you need to keep that many rabbits?Basically I want to know how you manage all that stuff, I know if I get into breeding properly I'd never be able to keep all them unless I was a millionaire. The most I'd keep is like, 12. What's your secret?


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, speaking from past experiences-I topped out at about 220+ rabbits when I was breeding/showing before-it is a lot of work. My parents helped pay for things, and I had a part time job, and sold meat rabbits at that time. 

Now I have only 9 holes and I know that to have a successful breeding program, I will need more room soon. The reason that breeders who show have so many is usually that it takes a lot of rabbits to improve your line. You may only have one or two excellent rabbits from a litter (if you're lucky). They have to be grown out to see their real potential. You then have to find places for the others to go.

Large scale breeders do not give their rabbits out time, and don't have the time to handle them all. They are not pets in the sense that many people on here consider them. I would also say that people who breed animals on a large scale usually get really good at doing much of their own vet care-you can't afford not to.



It will be a very long process to really improve your line with only 12 breeding animals-you will have to keep re-homing seniors as juniors are kept.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote:*


> What's your secret?


A lot of work....sometimes alternating (we clean this set of cages on this day and that set of cages on that day)....and usually help from others (like the family).

Art waters the bunnies and Robin helps me feed them.

You just learn to do it....


----------



## clevername (Dec 6, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> ...with 100+ rabbits? I know some of you probably have that many or more rabbits, how the heck do you manage it?



I am a very small time breeder. I have about 30 rabbits right now and about 40 cages with the expectation of expansion very soon.

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Especially if it's just you and your family running it? Like how do you manage to keep all the cages clean? Pay for feed? Pay for vets bills?



My husband helps a bit, but its mostly me that gets up to feed, water and hay them every morning and check on them again before I turn in every night.

Cage cleaning is easier because I designed a hanging cage system with "poop chutes" to empty out most of the waste using gravity. This reduces a great deal of the cage cleaning I need to do by hand. The waste collects in wooden boxes beneath each cage column which is filled with red worms--they eat the poop and convert it to castings for my garden. 

I get supples, feed, hay in bulk. Feed stores and rabbit supply catalogs have been the best cost-wise for me so far. And I do a lot of my medical care on my own using my online sources and personal library. For extreme emergencies I call my local vet, but most care I give on my own.

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Make sure their all handled? Make sure they get out time? Make sure they are all healthy?



I say hi and pet my rabbits as I make my rounds, this gives me the opportunity to feel their flesh condition and gauge their health. I also give my rabbits time to run around when I clean cages as this kills two birds with one stone. Again this only what I do, 30 rabbits is way different than 100.

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Why do you feel you need to keep that many rabbits?



In order to have a sucessful show program you'll need a lot of rabbits. 

I also use my rabbits for fiber so the more rabbits I keep, the more wool I'll have for spinning.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys I was curious to know, well when/if I start breeding (looks like it's going to be a year before I can get my rabbitry) I won't need to keep alot of rabbits because we don't have shows here so I won't be breeding for show quality, I do want to breed good quality rabbits though and that's what I'll do. I do feel it's important that a rabbit gets out time in an outdoor run of some sort to express natural behaviour but I'm not going to get into a big argument over it, that is partially the reason why I wouldn't keep more then 12 rabbits


----------



## clevername (Dec 6, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I do feel it's important that a rabbit gets out time in an outdoor run of some sort to express natural behaviour but I'm not going to get into a big argument over it, that is partially the reason why I wouldn't keep more then 12 rabbits



I don't think many people on here would argue with you about it. As I said I let my rabbit bound around while I clean/do chores and I even have a play pen set up outside. Thought I do not let them run in the yard, moreso because I don't regularly worm them.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

It's good your rabbits get to get out, I know breeders who keep like 100+ rabbits aren't going to be able to let them have out time, I don't want to start an argument so I won't get into how I feel about that.


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 6, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> It's good your rabbits get to get out, I know breeders who keep like 100+ rabbits aren't going to be able to let them have out time, I don't want to start an argument so I won't get into how I feel about that.


I don't think it's an argument, it's just an impossibility. You would spend the whole day letting bunnies in and out if you had 100+ bunnies


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmmm well I can't say it's impossible for a breeder to never let their rabbits out, if they really felt they wanted their rabbits to have outdoor time they could easily work something out. For instance, say a breeder has 100 rabbits in their rabbitry. If the breeder built 5, big runs that are secure and put a rabbit into each one for two hours and then switched it around to 5 other rabbits for two hours. If the runs were secure enough the breeder would only have to go out for a few minutes to switch the buns around, it's not alot to ask. So, a total of 10 rabbits would have 2 hours each of outdoor time. If the breeder did this everyday with 10 different rabbits a total of a hundred rabbits would have gotten outdoor time in ten days. So every rabbit would get 2 hours of outdoor playtime every ten days, I'm sure it would make a difference to that rabbit. That's just an example that could be tailored to fit a breeders situation.


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2008)

I have around 50 rabbits at the moment including my kits and i do the majority of teh work with them. feed water and do litter boxes every day clean them out though now my niece helps me with that so it makes it a bit easier. My husband helps if he isn't working.

babies and pets get first dibs on having playtimes the show rabbits well a lot of them don't know what to do inside the house and arent comfortable but through the summer they all get out in the garden. just now its to muddy and wet for them though which is a shame


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

Just to throw something else into the mix, I believe in some breeds, if the rabbits is to be show quality, having a run around can damage the physique. As in, for example, a nethie needs wide shoulders on the show table, but running around can lengthen them, so I think some breeders choose not to let them out because it takes away their type. I'm hoping someone can either back that up or tell me I'm talking garbage,lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmm. That's all interesting but ...... 

I'm glad I have my house bunnies! and only 3. It takes a lot of time to care for all of our animals - I cannot imagine raising bunnies.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think I'd particulary like to have that many bunnies, so much that I can't give them large cages and time out, if I couldn't give every bunny that then I wouldn't do it, but I'm going to shut up before anyone gets offended


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think this thread is becoming offensive. I enjoy reading everyone's opinions. I have 32 rabbits currently with *hopefully* 4 litters due soon. Each rabbit has a toy to play with and apple wood to chew on. They each get petted everyday and I give them a new toy whenever I find good cheap ones.

I don't let them out in a common play area as I am afraid of spreading disease. Most breeders don't let their bunnies out to play because they don't want to get their animals sick.

When a breeder brings show animals home from a show, there is a chance that one if not all of them picked up something at the show. The disease may lay dormant in this animal but if it spread to another, it may become active and that animal will show signs of sickness and could die. By letting animals out to play in a common area, show breeders are taking a major chance with any dormant diseases spreading.

It is virtually impossible to keep a disease from spreading in a herd of rabbits so breeders like to take precautions instead of having to put down their entire herd.

Sharon


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

That's very interesting and informative! See, I wondered about that and it was a reason we didn't take Tony to the fair..... he's our pet and we got him for 4H but I had heard there were some sick rabbits around and I knew they were coming into the fair (gets around here - small enough communities! LOL) so when it was SO darned hot I decided NO WAY! Now, if we bred show rabbits and stuff I know we'd have to have that understanding.....


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2008)

Tracy you are right I was told not to let my nethies have a big hutch or to let them run as they are meant to be very stocky cobby rabbits and letting them out can run their shoulders off! they still get out sometimes though


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> I don't think this thread is becoming offensive. I enjoy reading everyone's opinions. I have 32 rabbits currently with *hopefully* 4 litters due soon. Each rabbit has a toy to play with and apple wood to chew on. They each get petted everyday and I give them a new toy whenever I find good cheap ones.
> 
> I don't let them out in a common play area as I am afraid of spreading disease. Most breeders don't let their bunnies out to play because they don't want to get their animals sick.
> 
> ...


Oh ok that makes alot of sense, it's just if I had lot's of bunnies I would just feel really bad if I couldn't let them out, which means I will probably never become a large scale breeder. If I did I would have to build a v. large hutch for each rabbit, and if I ran out of space for more rabbits then I ran out of space, I wouldn't make the cages any smaller.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

I totally agree. There is nothing wrong with being a small breeder. Remember, when it comes to breeding rabbits, quality over quantity!

Sharon


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah-I don't think anyone was getting offended-it's nice to hear different perspectives. :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Just to throw something else into the mix, I believe in some breeds, if the rabbits is to be show quality, having a run around can damage the physique. As in, for example, a nethie needs wide shoulders on the show table, but running around can lengthen them, so I think some breeders choose not to let them out because it takes away their type. I'm hoping someone can either back that up or tell me I'm talking garbage,lol.



You're talking garbage, nahh Im just kidding lol. 

That's really interesting actually. I've never heard that before! I only have one nethie, and I let her out when we exercise all the other bunnies. Sometimes they only get out a couple times a week, but in the summer it's about everyday. 
I've never heard a judge comment on her shoulders if they were long though, but since I'm in the US and you're in the UK it may be different over here on that. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> ...with 100+ rabbits? I know some of you probably have that many or more rabbits, how the heck do you manage it? Especially if it's just you and your family running it? Like how do you manage to keep all the cages clean? Pay for feed? Pay for vets bills? Make sure their all handled? Make sure they get out time? Make surethey areall healthy? Why do you feel you need to keep that many rabbits?Basically I want to know how you manage all that stuff, I know if I get into breeding properly I'd never be able to keep all them unless I was a millionaire. The most I'd keep is like, 12. What's your secret?



I only have 10 rabbits at the moment, but babies will be here soon. 

How we manage our rabbitry is, we clean cages about 1x a week fully, but we scoop pooh and old hay daily as well as cleaning litterboxes out when needed. This really helps us to keep the rabbits cages cleaner longer. We will take out all the soaked bedding an add in fresh and that really helps as well. We do this daily. 

For feed, it doesn't really cost us that much. We usually go through about 3 or 4 bags of feed a month, but a hay bale can last us about 2 or 3 months, sometimes longer. In the summer time we dry our own grass and make it hay for the winter monthsand for hay at fairs  

Thankfully, we've never had to take our rabbits to vet yet (knocks on wood). It's come really close, but with help from members on RO we were able to treat the illness and stuff. We usually take the baby bunnies in for gender-check and a little vet-check-up, and I think we're going to be doing that a lot more often now. 

We dont really handle all the rabbits as much as we should, but we're getting better. We usually handle the bunnies we use for Fitting & Showing (in 4-H) the most, although I've been slacking, heh.  We try to handle them when we put them out to exercise though. 

For exercise, they get out any day that it's nice pretty much. We dont put them out when it's rainy or anything. They usually will get about 1 to 2 hours of playtime when ever they're out. Sometimes when we clean cages, we'll let some of them come out and take turns running around. Usually it's Sippi, cuz his cage is right on the floor. 

We keep a lot of bunnies because we breed & show them. You need to have different does for different bucks, etc. 

Emily


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 7, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Hmmm well I can't say it's impossible for a breeder to never let their rabbits out, if they really felt they wanted their rabbits to have outdoor time they could easily work something out. For instance, say a breeder has 100 rabbits in their rabbitry. If the breeder built 5, big runs that are secure and put a rabbit into each one for two hours and then switched it around to 5 other rabbits for two hours.




While I fully understand the way you feel about rabbits being cooped up all the time, with the scenario you have painted here-well, I hope you don't have any kids. Or a house to clean, ora part time job, LOL. I don't have nearly that many rabbits-andI hope I never do-but it would be totally impossible for me to be running out to the barn every two hours every day. If my husband weren't home, that would mean leaving my 5 year olds and my nine month old alone in the house while I wrangle bunnies. Plus what Starlight said about disease and the like, too.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Ya but if a breeder has 100+ rabbits they are going to be out in the rabbitry most of the time anyway since I'm sure there is plenty of chores to be done.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2008)

I just want to point out that there are some rabbits that don't like to be out of their cage (does in particular) and they will sometimes freak out a bit if brought to a new place to get some "playtime". 

I have one doe that loves to play in her cage - but take her out and she sits there and literally shakes - not just for 5 or 10 minutes - but I've seen her sit and almost shake for over an hour. (I kept waiting for her to want to play). Now she gets to stay in the security of her cage - just like she wants - but she has toys and she loves supper time and she jumps around in her cage in the mornings and does "mini-binkies".


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

^Funnily enough I have a couple of agoraphobic buns who don't like to be too far away from home, can't tolerate outside, and can barely tolerate being out in my room for a run (which is where they live). so that is most definitely the case for some buns.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> ^Funnily enough I have a couple of agoraphobic buns who don't like to be too far away from home, can't tolerate outside, and can barely tolerate being out in my room for a run (which is where they live). so that is most definitely the case for some buns.


Is it because they were never let out and aren't used to it?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ^Funnily enough I have a couple of agoraphobic buns who don't like to be too far away from home, can't tolerate outside, and can barely tolerate being out in my room for a run (which is where they live). so that is most definitely the case for some buns.
> ...


Some of mine were let out from a young age - but they would just sit still and not want to play.....and they were happiest when they went back to the security of their cage. 

It isn't a large amount of them - but some of them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 7, 2008)

I suppose being a fosterer is akin to having a rabbitry - lots of bunnies. I only foster on a small scale. Two fosters plus my own two. I enjoy giving one-on-one attention to all of my buns, and couldn't imagine having to deal with more. I guess it's nice to recognize your limits. Having bunnies is supposed to be enjoyable, not a chore.


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 7, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya but if a breeder has 100+ rabbits they are going to be out in the rabbitry most of the time anyway since I'm sure there is plenty of chores to be done.



I wouldn't say so. When I had the most rabbits I was in high school full time and worked after school and in the summer. I went to the barn before school and after. About 1/2 hour in the morning and 1/2-1hr at night.

I think that the main difference here is pets vs show animals. When you are breeding to show, it's very competitive, and you have to make a name for your rabbitry in order to raise the prices of your stock (which helps cover food, shows, ect). 

It is important to recognise your limits as slavetoabunny said, but some people absolutely love showing and have 100+ rabbits. I just bought some brood stock from a family who raise and show rabbits together. They spend most of the day Sundays doing chores, and alternate feeding and watering, ect. during the week. They have a large rabbitry-maybe 200+. Everything there was clean, and their bunnies were well taken care of.

To me, if a rabbit is fed, watered, kept out of the elements, and provided with hay, snacks, ect., they are well taken care of. Not every rabbit is going to have a good pet home with a large run, but that doesn't mean they have an awful life. There are plenty of pet bunnies who are treated far worse than breeding/show rabbits who do not get outside time. JMO.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Your right minirexmama, I'm just too soft lol, I think about it too much.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> To me, if a rabbit is fed, watered, kept out of the elements, and provided with hay, snacks, ect., they are well taken care of.


You nailed it Minirexmama.

I was at a breeders house yesterday. She has 300 rabbits! :shock: She is developing the Canadian Plush Lop, preserving the rare Astrex rabbit line, maintaining the tort, chocolate, and sablepoint as well as the broken in the Mini Rex. She also keeps Americans and Sable Silver Martens.

All her rabbits are friendly as they are handled quite often. On top of her breeding, I believe she has a Ph.d and teaches out of town. 







I took this picture last night which is one of her rare Astrex rabbit that has a curly coatthat feels like a mini rex.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

I have 90 holes and usually 8-10 litters of various ages at a time. I clean cages completely every Sunday. It takes me about 4-5 hours and during the week I empty pans of does with litters. Every rabbit has toys and wooden blocks to chew on. They also get cardboard rolls to play with and hay cubes every so often. Everybody gets hay in the morning and the does with litters get pellets and I water everyone. At night they get pellets and their water crocks dumped and refilled. I also wash their water crocks on cleaning day. Morning chores take about an hour and night chores take about 1 1/2 hours. I enjoy working with the bunnies so it's not work for me. I love to go out at night after a tough day from work and destress. The rabbits that enjoy being out do have out time. I built two playpens for them and they take turns.

I don't drink, gamble, play golf or buy fancy toys so I figure the money that I spend on the bunnies is my entertainment budget. I do sell enough show quality rabbits and pets to help with the $70 a week that I spend not them not counting equipemnt.

Roger


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong I don't mean to say that your a bad breeder if your rabbits don't get out!


----------



## minirexmama (Dec 7, 2008)

Not soft at all You seem to be a very resposible, thoughtful bunny person. I think you are one of those homes that a pet bunny would be lucky to go to.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> Not soft at all You seem to be a very resposible, thoughtful bunny person. I think you are one of those homes that a pet bunny would be lucky to go to.


Aw thanks lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 7, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ya but if a breeder has 100+ rabbits they are going to be out in the rabbitry most of the time anyway since I'm sure there is plenty of chores to be done.



But they'll be so busy with doing other things, they may not have time to put rabbits out in pens. 

Sure, they could put them out before they begin doing whatever it is they're doing, and then switch them every hour or so, but when you have 100+ rabbits there's so much things to be done, and switching them every hour or so could take quite a while. 

I may only have 10 rabbits, but even I find it hard to make sure everyone gets outdoors time. I try to get them out at least 2x a month, if not more, but sometimes that doesn't even happen. I do feel really bad that I can't take them out, but usually it's due to the weather, etc. On some days, I'll only put out 5 or 6 rabbits, and keep the others indoors to hang with us while we clean cages. That gives some of them exercise and the others get one-on-one time. In the mornings, though, usually Mississippi gets out to run around while we feed, and either him or Minnie gets out to run while we clean cages; They need lots of exercise since they're the biggest and all. 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh Stan! I've always wanted an astrex! I don't know what it is, I guess just the fact they are so unique and rare and mini-rex fur that's curly is just too much for me to ignore!

Maybe one day I'll get Bo a little girlfriend with curls?..


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Maybe one day I'll get Bo a little girlfriend with curls?..


The white Astrex doe (in the above post) gave birth to a new litter that promises even more curls. 






Here is some Astrex that the breeder is sending to the U.S. in the morning. They won't show their realcurls until they go through their first adult moult.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ^Funnily enough I have a couple of agoraphobic buns who don't like to be too far away from home, can't tolerate outside, and can barely tolerate being out in my room for a run (which is where they live). so that is most definitely the case for some buns.
> ...





No, the two in particular I'm thinking of, one used to have fully run of the house, and the other was also born with me and so every day gets a lot of exercise. IT's just as they grew up and got older, and more attached to me, they just want to be either with me, or in their cage. Both were born here so I know everything that has happened to them.

When I let Star out for a run around my room and the landing, he will often sit and look up at his cage. If I take him out of that zone he will leg it straight back to the upstairs without looking back.

Sky used to live outside , and used to love it. He was at various points a fully indoor rabbit and a fully outdoor rabbit. He always had a load of run time and thoroughly enjoyed being out. He has since been moved back inside, again, and being outside is not something he is comfortable with. He sits in the corner and, like Peg said, shakes. He just hates it. Inside, if he has the choice of being out of his cage or being in his cage, he will stay in his cage (but normally the door is open, so if he does want a run he can have one).

Both bunnies are just home birds, and like their routine and safe place.

I do have an excessive amount of buns (for a non breeder), but let me just explain that that number does not mean they are not well cared for, do not have enough exercise, etc. Outside I have 10 buns. I have my foster trio in a 5ft by 5ft enclosure (I would prefer bigger, but due to Roger and his panics, they need something that is not massive). The other hutches I have, bar one, are hutch/run combos. The one that is not is a Thistle Hall which meets all the RWA standards. I have four hutch/run combos. Two are four ft by four ft runs with a hutch on top, and the other two are triple deckers (and both house only one rabbit). The runs are, again, 4ft by 4 ft, and the hutches on top are 4ft by 2ft. The inside buns all have between 5ft and 6ft NIC cages, and they get a lot of out time too (normally 5 hours a day, or so). I felt the need to explain that because of what you said, or maybe it's defend myself. My bunnies get everything they could possibly want in life, including lots of time to run and play, and human interaction too


ETA that my buns are tiny, and so whilst those measurements may not be huge, they are large in proportion to what other peoples bunnies get, what larger bunnies have, etc. My buns can get up to a full run, can binky, can bunny 500, etc, all their respective space.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Ya Flashy if I was to breed I'd make sure they'd have large cages like yours.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2008)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ya but if a breeder has 100+ rabbits they are going to be out in the rabbitry most of the time anyway since I'm sure there is plenty of chores to be done.
> ...


YES!! Absolutely, thank you. I have taken in so many rescue rabbits that didn't have half of those basic needs provided for, that when I see one that is, even if it doesn't get run time (assuming the cage isn't incredibly tiny, or something) it is a relief to me. So long as the rabbit has those things and is obviously healthy...I'm ok with it.


----------



## W5Skittles (Dec 8, 2008)

i believe that everyone has different beliefs when it comes to rabbit care idont believe there is ever a 'right' way to looking after a pet as really we dont know how a rabbit thinks inside do we :?

i also believe a rabbit cant miss what it hasnt had so a rabbit who does live in a cage 24/7 never had run of the garden cant miss it as its never had it if you get me so will feel safer inside its cage rather in a strange run.

but me personally think all rabbits should be given a large hutch and daily exercise if possible i watch my buns binky up and down my garden everyday i feel guilty when i lock them away.

im someone who tries to see 2 sides to a story and not just what i think is right because through the years helping rescues etc. ive noticed that their is never a perfect way to look after a rabbit.

what is wrong is neglected rabbits who are locked up in dirty hutches no water and given food when the owner remembers or those who think its ok to keep rabbits in carriers and bread bins


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to say this is one of the best breeder threads I've read! I topped out around 200 rabbits, going to school, varsity basketball, competitive shooting and honors bands on top! One word- adapt. You find ways to do things better, you get into a groove and it gets things done RIGHT not just half-a**ed


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember going to a breeders house before we got CJ and she bred pet dwarfs (ie. good quality but not too show standards) and she had 2 teenagers come in daily to help with the rabbits. They took on the jobs of cleaning and feeding whilst the breeder obviously did all the expenses and breeding side of things. I was just amazed at how in synch everyone was! There was a 30'x22' shed with about 8 rows of 7 cages long and 5 cages high. (all cages were the same size 2ft deep by at least 3.6ft wide by 18" tall and these were for maximum of pairs.) But for a total cleaning day it pretty much worked like this:

1 girl took out the rabbit and checking him/her over for anything un-usual, the rabbit was then allowed to run around the whole shed whilst that person took out resting mats and mesh bottoms and hosed them off, during this the other person would be hoseing off the tray and putting new bedding into it. The rabbit was then given its daily veggies and some rolled oats whilst out of the cage and put back with fresh sterlised bowls and resting mats and new hidey houses (card board boxes lol). This would continue for all the cages and for babies a small play pen was set up by the side of the cage so they were safe and secure but were still able to watch everything going on. After everyone is cleaned out they would go along choosing does for breeding and allowing them ot mate, socializing and feeding fresh food/hay. Then the whole shed got sweeped out and floor hosed down with F10 and all bowls left in a tub to sterlize over night. Daily they went around the cages again checking for anything abnormal on them, feeding hay/pellets/veggies, watering, 20 minutes exercise for the more hyper young rabbits (and those who cared ofr it) and wet patches taken out of the pans (they used wood pellets so it was easy to see and scoop out pee patches with a dustpan.). 
But it was just like everybody judged each others moves - nothing was a suprise to them and they worked like clockwork! anyway thats just my experience of this breeder. I was very please that the rabbits were getting socialized/exercised/veggies daily and wouldn't think twice about buying from her if she was still in the breeding buisness!


----------



## Sabine (Dec 8, 2008)

I have six rabbits at the moment and I'm planning to breed in spring but I'm hoping to only add one or two bunnies to the lot. I have 5 kids, a part time job etc... and i do find it hard to keep up with the bunny chores. But I couldn't bear knowing that any of the bunnies have sat in their cage all day. I shift them around constantly to give them various different exercise. I don't do it all at the same time but bits and pieces all day long. I think all in all it takes me an hour a day


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I remember going to a breeders house before we got CJ and she bred pet dwarfs (ie. good quality but not too show standards) and she had 2 teenagers come in daily to help with the rabbits. They took on the jobs of cleaning and feeding whilst the breeder obviously did all the expenses and breeding side of things. I was just amazed at how in synch everyone was! There was a 30'x22' shed with about 8 rows of 7 cages long and 5 cages high. (all cages were the same size 2ft deep by at least 3.6ft wide by 18" tall and these were for maximum of pairs.) But for a total cleaning day it pretty much worked like this:
> 
> 1 girl took out the rabbit and checking him/her over for anything un-usual, the rabbit was then allowed to run around the whole shed whilst that person took out resting mats and mesh bottoms and hosed them off, during this the other person would be hoseing off the tray and putting new bedding into it. The rabbit was then given its daily veggies and some rolled oats whilst out of the cage and put back with fresh sterlised bowls and resting mats and new hidey houses (card board boxes lol). This would continue for all the cages and for babies a small play pen was set up by the side of the cage so they were safe and secure but were still able to watch everything going on. After everyone is cleaned out they would go along choosing does for breeding and allowing them ot mate, socializing and feeding fresh food/hay. Then the whole shed got sweeped out and floor hosed down with F10 and all bowls left in a tub to sterlize over night. Daily they went around the cages again checking for anything abnormal on them, feeding hay/pellets/veggies, watering, 20 minutes exercise for the more hyper young rabbits (and those who cared ofr it) and wet patches taken out of the pans (they used wood pellets so it was easy to see and scoop out pee patches with a dustpan.).
> But it was just like everybody judged each others moves - nothing was a suprise to them and they worked like clockwork! anyway thats just my experience of this breeder. I was very please that the rabbits were getting socialized/exercised/veggies daily and wouldn't think twice about buying from her if she was still in the breeding buisness!



That is a really neat system! lol. I would love for people to help me clean cages, but it would cost to much and I dont have my own job lol! 

Karlee helps sometimes when she's over and we appreciate that, and me and my sister can usually bribe our niece and nephew into helping somedays, so it's all good lol. 

Emily


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> That is a really neat system! lol. I would love for people to help me clean cages, but it would cost to much and I dont have my own job lol!
> 
> Karlee helps sometimes when she's over and we appreciate that, and me and my sister can usually bribe our niece and nephew into helping somedays, so it's all good lol.
> 
> Emily



Yeah, I thought it was great and it shows even with 100-150 rabbits its still possible for them all to get jobs done and easily give them play time and cuddles when they want. And she dosent pay them anything, she gives them lunch and sometimes breakfast on the weekends and they just love doing it for the experience of different things (breeding, medical stuff, hand rearing, feeding, conditioning for shows etc) and they never really seem to be like "ugh, another day of cleaning" they seem quite happy to clean them out and have the luxury of babies


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I have six rabbits at the moment and I'm planning to breed in spring but I'm hoping to only add one or two bunnies to the lot. I have 5 kids, a part time job etc... and i do find it hard to keep up with the bunny chores.




It rarely works out quite that simply, though. What if you can't find a home for one or two of the babies? And the cleaning and such will be a lot more work while you have litters, because a momma and 4-6 babies make a lot more poop than just momma does. If you are having hard time keeping up now, and trust me, I understand that, it will get harder when/while you have a litter or twoto raise.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 11, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have six rabbits at the moment and I'm planning to breed in spring but I'm hoping to only add one or two bunnies to the lot. I have 5 kids, a part time job etc... and i do find it hard to keep up with the bunny chores.
> ...


That's why I will only breed in spring/summer because they'll spend most of the time outdoors and their cages won't get half as messy. I have four different covered runs in the garden


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

Sabine wrote:


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Sabine wrote: *
> ...



And if no babies find homes? Whenever somebody breeds they run the risk of not finding homes for any of them. This could happen to anybody at any time so unless you can keep up with 8 (and possibly more) kits it really isnt advisable to breed.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote:*


> And if no babies find homes? Whenever somebody breeds they run the risk of not finding homes for any of them. This could happen to anybody at any time so unless you can keep up with 8 (and possibly more) kits it really isnt advisable to breed.


Then a responsible breeder will keep them until they find a home. That's what I've done.

It's possible to breed and care for those that don't find homes right off (you just don't breed another litter right away).


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Though I don't have a lot of bunnies, neither do I breed them but this thread is really interesting and I've enjoyed reading it!!

I did't know that about nethies and their shoulders!!

I'm gonna keep reading LOL

Becca


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

TinysMom wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote:Â *
> 
> 
> > And if no babies find homes? Whenever somebody breeds they run the risk of not finding homes for any of them. This could happen to anybody at any time so unless you can keep up with 8 (and possibly more) kits it really isnt advisable to breed.
> ...


Exactly, thats why I said "so unless you can keep up with 8 (and possibly more) kits it really isnt advisable to breed." meaning, unless you can keep hold of all the babies until they find homes (if ever), then you shouldnt breed because what will happen to the babies?.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 12, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote:*
> ...


It is rather unlikely the babies wouldn't find homes. But if for whatever reason I didn't of course I'd hang on to them. It wouldn't be ideal but what else would I do


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

Sabine wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > TinysMom wrote:
> ...



And again, exactly!


----------



## chinbunny1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Most of the time I have about 30-40 rabbits at a time. I care for them myself. So I keep back what i can handle every year. Breeding rabbits shouldn't have to be let out since most of us keep them in cages that fit their needs per ARBA standards. Since I have rabbits that grow no larger then seven pounds, most of mine are in 24x24 inch cages. save for one that's in a 30x30. I used to let my rabbits out in a couple of yard pens so that they'd each get a few hours of yard time during the week. Until my neighbors dogs started going after them, and even went as far as getting into my barn one day to kill one. So the bunnies can't go outside anymore for free time, unless its strictly supervised. 

I clean a few cages every night to keep up with the amount of poop they produce. I try to handle each and every one. But as other posters have said, sometimes its not possible. Plus I have a job. So I can't be home to let the rabbits out or handle them all the time. Most of my rabbits are friendly and socail enough where I can pick them up and handle them at any time. 

30-40 rabbits might seem like a lot to handle. But, really, its not. 

I know a lot of show breeders who do not allow them out of their cages at all. Those rabbits are well cared for, and look great. They show well. They are well muscled, and they win. 

If you have a few rabbits to bred with, you will end up expanding. There is no way you can have a sucessful breeding program by keeping a select few of them. You'll end up breeding, and getting rid of alot of rabbits to replace the few breeding stock you keep back, that way.


----------

